# Neat 3x3 Mod making it turn like a square-1



## CoasterKingII (Jul 28, 2012)

This neat 3x3 mod I came up with just a few days ago:




Yes its more like just two gen 3x3


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Jul 28, 2012)

This is nothing like a square 1. Yes, the middle layer now moves similarly, but the other 2 layers are completely different.


----------



## Endgame (Jul 28, 2012)

>tries to replicate the Square-1 turning experience
>NO SHAPESHIFTING


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 28, 2012)

So essentially you can only do U moves, D moves, and R2.


----------



## Endgame (Jul 28, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> So essentially you can only do U moves, D moves, and R2.



You can also do L moves if you remove the tape


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 28, 2012)

Endgame said:


> You can also do L moves if you remove the tape



Duh... you can do all moves if you remove all the tape.


----------



## Endgame (Jul 28, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Duh... you can do all moves if you remove all the tape.



But can it do 1,0/?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 28, 2012)

It's a 3x3x2 with an E layer and M moves, not a square 1.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 28, 2012)

all you had to do was try to scrable it with a square-1 scramble to find out

or realise that the first step of a square-1 method is called *cubeshape*


----------



## CoasterKingII (Jul 28, 2012)

Yes I do agree. It only really makes it a 2-gen 3x3 but for me it did make a challenge to figure out

yes really the only similarity is you're restricted to only 2-gen stuff if I am correct


----------



## Endgame (Jul 28, 2012)

CoasterKingII said:


> Yes I do agree. It only really makes it a 2-gen 3x3 but for me it did make a challenge to figure out



The challenge of the SQ-1 is cubeshape, figuring out how to solve a SQ-1 isn't too hard once you've got that down


----------



## qqwref (Jul 28, 2012)

Congratulations, you reinvented <R2,U,D>.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 28, 2012)

5BLD said:


> or realise that the first step of a square-1 method is called *cubeshape*



Not in every method


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 29, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Not in every method



pssh. i said *a* square-1 method


----------



## Meep (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah, it's just a move restriction, and it obviously doesn't permute pieces entirely like a Square-1. Though the point was probably that it feels like Square-1 execution, which it does for a lot of people.

This sequence with the same execution feel on both a Square-1 and a 3x3 with these restrictions do the same permutation on both puzzles, though. 

/ ( 3 , 0 ) / ( -3 , -3 ) / ( 0 , 3 ) /

R2 ( U ) R2 ( U' D' ) R2 ( D ) R2


----------



## TMOY (Jul 29, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> It's a 3x3x2 with an E layer and M moves, not a square 1.



Actually it's a 332 with three out of four vertical sides being blocked and the possibility to free any one of them by moving the E slice appropriately. The set of reachable positions is the same as on a regular 332 and the blocked moves don't even make it more difficult to solve, only a bit more annoying because you constantly have to move the E slice to make the desired moves possible.


----------

